# Post Injection Pain: The causes and when to worry



## redman

POST INJECTION PAIN: The causes and when to worry.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

Time after time I hear of people experiencing injection pain with both UGL and pharma grade gear. I have decided to put together a little guide and although most of it won't be new information to you it doesn't harm to remind our self from time to time.

<o> </o>

IMO there are 3 causes of injection pain.

<o> </o>

1) Tissue Irritation

This is probably the most likely cause of post injection pain and the least serious. Tissue irritation is likely to start 12-24 hours after injection, pain can be mild to moderate depending on the level of tissue irritation and the volume injected. The injection site is likely to swell within the muscle, maybe red and likely to be warm and very firm to the touch. The pain and swelling will start to fade after 72 hours and can last over a week in the worst cases. The most likely causes of tissue irritation are:

*The hormone crashes out of the solution in the depot*. This causes crystallisation of the hormone, this in turn places a lot of pressure on the nerve endings in the muscle belly causing knotting, swelling and pain - this is most common in long chain esters, high mg/ml concentration gear and gear compounded with less than idea oil blends.

*A reaction to the acid compounds within the ester*. With the metabolic breakdown of the ester attached to the hormone free form acids are released which can cause the muscle tissue rapid irritation at the injection site - this is most common with propionic acid of the propionate ester. Poor quality raw materials also liberate more freeform acids.

*Excessive preservative*. If too much benzyl Alcohol is used to formulate the solution inflammation and pain may result. Pharma grade usually contains 0.9% Benzyl alcohol where the common senseu states UGL products contain on average 2%. Anything above 1.2% offers no added anti-microbial effects. Due to water soluable nature of benzyl alcohol tissue irritation of this nature has been known to "travel" as the excessive alcohol disperses via the blood stream. This is most common with injection into the quads (vastus lateralis).The pain travels down toward the knee. This may however be in part due to lymphatic drainage and leads me nicely to my next point.

Ice and ibuprofen may help with the swelling. Hot baths, showers and massage of the injection site may help to distribute the injection and reduce pain.

2) Hitting the lymphatic system.

Hitting the lymphatic system is very rare. The lymphatic system is as vast as the circulatory system but the standard injection sights (Glute, ventro-glute, medial delts and vastus lateralis) are generally void of lymphatic nodes. If a lymph node is hit with an injection pain is likely to be severe and edema vast. The swelling will come on very fast and be extensive. It is also likely to "travel" along the lymph system to the next lymph gland. This is most noticeable with a vastus lateralis shot where the swelling tracks down toward the back of the knee. Unlike the edema experienced with tissue irritation (within the muscle only) the edema with a lymphatic puncture will be both inter and intra-muscular with a moderate amount of swelling just underneath the skin giving it a softer puffy feel. This can be tested for by pressing the swollen area with your finger, if in indent remains you have a more systematic edema and more than just local tissue irreation. The other most noticeable difference is that the swelling should not be warm/hot to touch.

Ice and ibuprofen may help. The affected area must be rested and the patient can expect pain and swelling to start to disperse after 72 hours and last at least 10 days. The painful area must not be massaged.

3) Infection and abscess.

So now to the most serious reason for injection pain. An infection will start in the same manner as tissue irritation with local pain and swelling, with heat and redness around the muscle. The major difference is that after 72 hours tissue irritation should start to subside, if the area is indeed infected this pain and swelling will get worse. The swelling will change in nature becoming more systematic and edema will start to form under the skin becoming softer and more spongy (as described with a lymphatic puncture).

<o> </o>

There are many reasons why an infection can manifest, below are some of the most common examples.

*Poor injection technique.* Correct, and sterile injection technique is a must. You must make sure the injection site and rubber stopper is clean and swabbed with an alcohol wipe.

Also the moisture from the alcohol swab must be allowed to dry before preparing to inject. It is extremely rare but if the alcohol is not allowed to dry the bacterium has not been allowed adequate time to be killed off. If this partly destroyed bacterium was then pushed into a muscle through an Inter-muscular injection the bacterium can "evolve" into a superbug. My wife's horse died this way due to an impatient vet.

You should always use a clean and new syringe barrel and pin and not allow the pin to touch anything before you inject. Avoid pinning through a hair follicle or hair and don't be tempted to inject too quickly. Injecting too quickly can increase the risk of infection as this in turn increases injection trauma.

*Not rotating injection sites. *The risk of infection is massively increased if the same injection site is used over and over again without giving it time to recover. The more an injury (injection trauma) is irritated (re-injected) the more likely it is to become infected. Think back to being a child and picking that scab on your knee excessively and then being told "I told you so" when it becomes a yellow puss infected mess.

*Contaminated Gear. *IMO this is probably the least common cause of infection with oil based injections (I cannot say the same for water based injections). This is a no brainer really. Use a reputable UGL or pharma and avoid water based suspensions.

<o> </o>

What to do in the case of an infection.

<o> </o>

So the pain and swelling has not subsided and the edema is pitting and moving outside the confides of the muscle fascia after 72 hours. With an infection the body is attempting to contain the bacterium and prevent it from reaching the circulatory system by forming a cyst. This is essential to prevent blood poisoning. Firstly you need anti-biotics to help the body combat the infection, so it's off the doctor's office ASAP. The quicker you start treatment the better chance you have of preventing the cyst growing and leaving a nice big hole in the muscle. The problem here is that the bacterium and infection is contained within a cyst which makes it very difficult for the anti-biotics penetrate.

<o> </o>

IMO the single most important thing you can do to ensure a rapid recovery, prevent a creator forming in the infected muscle and avoid a "cut and drain" is to self aspirate the cyst. After 4-5 days of pain and after starting the anti-biotics. Take a syringe barrel at least 1ml larger than the injected volume and a very large gauge pin (18 gauge is ideal). This may hurt but the after effects are well worth it. Directly over the injection site the abscess will be the most swollen part, maybe discolored and will be spongy to touch.

Swab the area very well and slowly penetrate the 18g pin directly into the abscess. Keep pushing the pin in and gentaly aspirating every few millimeters until you hit the cyst. Slowly aspirate the cyst. You should be able to draw out the initial volume injected and then some blood and puss. You can expect to drain out 3ml from a 2ml injection 4-5 days post injection. This will give your immune system and the anti-biotics the best chance of fighting the infection. Always complete the course of anti-biotics even if the symptoms and swelling subside.

<o> </o>

I once had a minor abbess probably most likely due to poor injection technique. From that day on I have always had impeccable injection technique. I also suggest having a few 18g pins on standby and anti-biotics in place if this is possible for you.


----------



## Harry1436114491

Nice post mate.


----------



## itraininthedark

yeh good post mate.


----------



## Nytol

Excellent info mate, I am going to stick it, as those questions get asked quite a lot, :thumb:


----------



## thugz

was wondering as its happened to me quite a few times.

does the active steroid still do its job or doesnt it get the job done after all this and its worth jabbing again somewhere else?

thankyou!


----------



## redman

thugz said:


> was wondering as its happened to me quite a few times.
> 
> does the active steroid still do its job or doesnt it get the job done after all this and its worth jabbing again somewhere else?
> 
> thankyou!


Yes the hormone will stll work. The only case in which it wont is when a cyst forms and you aspirate the cyst.


----------



## thugz

thanks for the quick reply mate!

i dont know why (maybe scar tissue from short esters used frequently in shoulders) but my delts are messed up with this problem these days. if i do them i always seem to get the swelling then the heat and that water feel underneath with massive pain. even aspirated either one atleast the once.

moved to using quads which i was always scared of from a bad jab yrs ago. but found a near perfect place now.

i just wondered all this time am i getting the steroid into me after all this.

thanks, now i know.

THUGZ


----------



## diaita

nice post red


----------



## supercell

Good post.

I have heard that all swabbing does is 'clean' the area, it wont kill any bacteria present?

I personally have always pinned after showering and never swabbed. IMO the problems arise with not injecting but the prep before and guys using the same needle that they have drawn out with or as you say not cleaning the multi vial top.

J


----------



## diaita

this may be true supercell, with your showering you are weakening there bond to the skin by removing skin oil they attach to then rinse them away. Swabs remove skin oil and may wipe them away but not necessarily kill them.

antibac soaps on the other hand,not only kill but may protect for a few hours after because of soap residues.


----------



## redman

supercell said:


> Good post.
> 
> I have heard that all swabbing does is 'clean' the area, it wont kill any bacteria present?
> 
> I personally have always pinned after showering and never swabbed. IMO the problems arise with not injecting but the prep before and guys using the same needle that they have drawn out with or as you say not cleaning the multi vial top.
> 
> J


Good point I always swap pins. I Draw with a 23g and pin with a 25-27g. I should edit that it. Thanks James.

I pretty much agree, swabbing will clean the area and kill a small amount of bacterium, the other bacterium left on your skin are really nothing to worry about though, Even the BA in gear takes a week to kill all bacterium present in the solution. Note for homebrewers (be patient, wait a week)

The alcohol in the swab will not 100% sterilise the stop or injection sight but it will be more than enough. However (I know this is very rare) ALWAYS let the alcohol dry on the stopper and injection sight as mentioned in the post regarding superbugs.


----------



## pumpman

excellent post matey


----------



## Graham24

This can be tested for by pressing the swollen area with your finger, if in indent remains you have a more systematic edema and more than just local tissue irreation. The other most noticeable difference is that the swelling should not be warm/hot to touch.

Now i know what happened to my leg last week then after I done my quad shot.Systematic Edema, good to put a name to it. :lol:


----------



## minge face

excellent post.

I Have injected for the 1st time in the upper third of my thigh.

It seemed ok but after a day, my thigh is in pain from teh top of my knee to just above the injection site, causing me to limp.

is this quite common then for people to get?

The 2nd time i did it i put it in the upper outer quadrant of my ****, and everything is ok there.


----------



## Pablo19

I also injected for the first time in my thigh yesterday. The spot where i injected is fine but right above my knee cap is where all my pain is. My next spot will definately be my ass again lol.


----------



## alz

Im an NHS professional and i can tell you now alcohol swabs alone do not kill off all bacteria present on the skin, in part mainly due to resistancies of new, stronger strains. In NHS establishments we now use chlorhexidine AND alcohol based swabs to remove all bacteria present from the surface of the skin before injecting any drug, even when sampling blood we must prepare the skin with these new and far more effective swabs. In clinical trials the chemicals seem to work far more effectively together than alone. Site preparation is taken very seriously to prevent any possibility of infection, and re-using a needle is a disciplinary offence, basically its a sure fire way to get an infection and possibly something more serious. Back to the original post, excellent although im not sure advocating mini self operations such as aspirations is a good idea but i guess its up to the individual. GP or A&E would be my preference every time. Just remember the three signs of infection...heat, pain and swelling. All three together are a 99.9% guarantee that there is an infection process going on which will more than likely need antiobitic therapy and in worse cases incision and drainage by a professional under aseptic technique. Prepare the site properly with an adequate solution, rotate the site frequently, re sheath the needle after drawing up the solution and NEVER re -use a needle. Follow these simple steps as we do in the NHS and you will dramatically reduce your risk of a more serious pain in the ass.


----------



## redman

alz said:


> Im an NHS professional and i can tell you now alcohol swabs alone do not kill off all bacteria present on the skin, in part mainly due to resistancies of new, stronger strains. In NHS establishments we now use chlorhexidine AND alcohol based swabs to remove all bacteria present from the surface of the skin before injecting any drug, even when sampling blood we must prepare the skin with these new and far more effective swabs. In clinical trials the chemicals seem to work far more effectively together than alone. Site preparation is taken very seriously to prevent any possibility of infection, and re-using a needle is a disciplinary offence, basically its a sure fire way to get an infection and possibly something more serious. Back to the original post, excellent although im not sure advocating mini self operations such as aspirations is a good idea but i guess its up to the individual. GP or A&E would be my preference every time. Just remember the three signs of infection...heat, pain and swelling. All three together are a 99.9% guarantee that there is an infection process going on which will more than likely need antiobitic therapy and in worse cases incision and drainage by a professional under aseptic technique. Prepare the site properly with an adequate solution, rotate the site frequently, re sheath the needle after drawing up the solution and NEVER re -use a needle. Follow these simple steps as we do in the NHS and you will dramatically reduce your risk of a more serious pain in the ass.


Nice post reps,

Are these swabs available to the average joe on the street if so please provide a link sir.

As for self aspiration I am a huge advocate as the vast majority of GPs will just use anti-Bs which often fail due the lack of permeability of the cyst. I would rather have a small hole than a cut and drain.


----------



## newtolondon

if you want needles or swabs or anything like that www.medisave.co.uk is a useful website you can basically get anything legal on there thats for medical professionals.


----------



## redman

newtolondon said:


> if you want needles or swabs or anything like that www.medisave.co.uk is a useful website you can basically get anything legal on there thats for medical professionals.


They just sell standard iso alcohol wipes mate, I wnt the one mentioned in the post if at all possible.


----------



## crazypaver1

i injected in my glute sunday and about half an hour later i had a pain in my muscle if i bend my leg or lie on it, is this just becouse its my first injection in a few months or what? thanks


----------



## crazypaver1

i forgot to mention that i was injecting sust, that is prob wot the pain is from right?


----------



## Prodiver

crazypaver1 said:


> i forgot to mention that i was injecting sust, that is prob wot the pain is from right?


What type of Sus? It could well the cause.

Was the jab itself clean and painless?


----------



## meera

Useful information there. I wish I had come across this when I did my first cycle.


----------



## crazypaver1

no pain when injecting just about half hour after it and lasts for few days, if i put my knee up to a rite angle i can feel pain in the muscle, is oragon in 1ml glass amps and cant sleep and feel very ill on nite of injection????


----------



## Prodiver

Ache sounds about right - not sure about feeling very ill that night.

Post a pic of the amps in the right section and get the old hands to suss it for you...


----------



## crazypaver1

Thats my sust but my last cycle was sust and deca, it mite just be as it is only sust this time


----------



## crazypaver1

BUMP!


----------



## Prodiver

Looks OK. Some guys find one of the esters in Sus a bit achey...

When you inject get the needle tip not less than 1 inch into the muscle, aspirate, if there's no blood in the syringe inject slowly, and after withdrawing the needle massage the site well like you would a bruise to disperse the gear...

HTH


----------



## crazypaver1

thanks, also i did my glute myself for first time and it starting hurting as soon as i took it out but i was butchering it a bit as i never done it before by bird normally does it


----------



## crazypaver1

H i all, when after injecting fake gear should anyone notice effects from it as in pain, burning or other?


----------



## crazypaver1

anybody?


----------



## Prodiver

crazypaver1 said:


> H i all, when after injecting fake gear should anyone notice effects from it as in pain, burning or other?


Difficult to answer! Depends what's in it!


----------



## crazypaver1

but fever would be first maybe?


----------



## Prodiver

crazypaver1 said:


> but fever would be first maybe?


Maybe, if irritant, toxic or an infection. But don't imagine symptoms - you may just have flu!

Irritant - made you feel hot all over soon after injection? It should go away soon if you're fit and healthy.

Toxic - much the same. If you're not dead and getting better it'll clear. If you're getting worse - go to A & E!

If an infection, you could have a general systemic infection, but you'd very likely have serious local injection site pain, swelling, rigor and heat and a stonking headache as well as fever resulting from the start of an abscess...

If you're generally fit and healthy you'll probably get better without intervention - but don't leave an abscess to get worse!

If in doubt go to the Doc or walk-in centre and confide in them: no need to explain or apologise - it's your body. Medication will settle everything if you take it soon enough...


----------



## crazypaver1

Prodiver said:


> Maybe, if irritant, toxic or an infection. But don't imagine symptoms - you may just have flu!
> 
> Irritant - made you feel hot all over soon after injection? It should go away soon if you're fit and healthy.
> 
> Toxic - much the same. If you're not dead and getting better it'll clear. If you're getting worse - go to A & E!
> 
> If an infection, you could have a general systemic infection, but you'd very likely have serious local injection site pain, swelling, rigor and heat and a stonking headache as well as fever resulting from the start of an abscess...
> 
> If you're generally fit and healthy you'll probably get better without intervention - but don't leave an abscess to get worse!
> 
> If in doubt go to the Doc or walk-in centre and confide in them: no need to explain or apologise - it's your body. Medication will settle everything if you take it soon enough...


Thanks alot prov you da man :beer:


----------



## crazypaver1

Hi all (and provider) I started injecting 6weeks ago, my left glute on sunday and right glute on wednsday but it is the 7th wed and i have not jabd yet as my glute is a bit sorer than usual, it is i bit sorer than the left i did on sun and it is a muscle sore i think as wen i push were i injected it hurts and if i jump up and down i can feel the soreness again, just checking its not anything major, thanks all


----------



## Prodiver

crazypaver1 said:


> Hi all (and provider) I started injecting 6weeks ago, my left glute on sunday and right glute on wednsday but it is the 7th wed and i have not jabd yet as my glute is a bit sorer than usual, it is i bit sorer than the left i did on sun and it is a muscle sore i think as wen i push were i injected it hurts and if i jump up and down i can feel the soreness again, just checking its not anything major, thanks all


If you don't have a temperature and headache, and the ache in your leg isn't getting worse, and your leg isn't going purple or black and hot to the touch, it's extremely unlikely anything's wrong!

Always massage the site well after you inject - and give it a good massage even now.

Inject slowly and calmly in your quad, and massage it well - it's easier and safer...


----------



## crazypaver1

Prodiver said:


> If you don't have a temperature and headache, and the ache in your leg isn't getting worse, and your leg isn't going purple or black and hot to the touch, it's extremely unlikely anything's wrong!
> 
> Always massage the site well after you inject - and give it a good massage even now.
> 
> Inject slowly and calmly in your quad, and massage it well - it's easier and safer...


WOW that was quick, i thought it wudnt be anything major as it would of happened by now am i rite? should i cycle between left glute, rite glute, left quad, rite quad?


----------



## Prodiver

I only do my quad(s) (only got one leg - and still fine twice a week...)

Quads are much easier and safer for self-injection - check out my jabbing posts.

Do quad injections sitting and slowly and deliberately - they really don't hurt and you're in control...

Never panic - nothing terrible will happen whatsoever as long as you remember to aspirate, and injecting will become absolutely nothing to worry about...

BTW be scrupulously sterile! See the sticky on jabbing!


----------



## bogman

Thanks guys - this thread is very useful. Reps.

I did my first injection in my ass on Wednesday. Followed the advice in this thread and the jabbing FAQ very, very carefully. I have moderate pain in the muscle still today (72 hours later) - but its not getting any worse and it doesn't feel warm/hot and there's no noticeable swelling. So, I assume I'm not in the early stages of an infection?

What does worry me is I only injected 0.5ml (25mg of Test) - to see how I'd react. I intend to inject twice that (ie 1ml) every 5 days alternating sides. So I'm a little concerned that the pain will be worse when I'm injecting more?

One thing I should add is I was quite nervous doing the injection, as I hate needles. So, my muscle was pretty tense! I may be wrong, but I believe this tends to make the post-injection pain a bit worse?


----------



## Prodiver

bogman said:


> Thanks guys - this thread is very useful. Reps.
> 
> I did my first injection in my ass on Wednesday. Followed the advice in this thread and the jabbing FAQ very, very carefully. I have moderate pain in the muscle still today (72 hours later) - but its not getting any worse and it doesn't feel warm/hot and there's no noticeable swelling. So, I assume I'm not in the early stages of an infection?
> 
> What does worry me is I only injected 0.5ml (25mg of Test) - to see how I'd react. I intend to inject twice that (ie 1ml) every 5 days alternating sides. So I'm a little concerned that the pain will be worse when I'm injecting more?
> 
> One thing I should add is I was quite nervous doing the injection, as I hate needles. So, my muscle was pretty tense! I may be wrong, but I believe this tends to make the post-injection pain a bit worse?


What test was it? Some esters can be a bit achey, but you can get used to them.

All sounds OK to me.

The amount shouldn't make any difference as long as you inject slowly.

Don't tense - relax! And massage the site well afterwards...


----------



## bogman

Prodiver said:


> What test was it? Some esters can be a bit achey, but you can get used to them.
> 
> All sounds OK to me.
> 
> The amount shouldn't make any difference as long as you inject slowly.
> 
> Don't tense - relax! And massage the site well afterwards...


I'm using Test Cyp. My Missus is coming around to the idea of doing the injections for me - so that would allow me to be more relaxed and less tense!

One question - when you say slow - how slow do you mean? How long should I take to push 1ml in?

Thanks.


----------



## Prodiver

bogman said:


> I'm using Test Cyp. My Missus is coming around to the idea of doing the injections for me - so that would allow me to be more relaxed and less tense!
> 
> One question - when you say slow - how slow do you mean? How long should I take to push 1ml in?
> 
> Thanks.


Well 5 real seconds is about right. 7 - 10 secs maybe for 2 ml...


----------



## bogman

Prodiver said:


> Well 5 real seconds is about right. 7 - 10 secs maybe for 2 ml...


I did my first proper injection (250mg/1ml) yesterday morning. My missus agreed to do it and I was definitely more relaxed than when I did it myself. I did it on the left side (previous 0.5ml was on the right).

However, tonight (36 hours later) its very painful. Its sore to touch and painful to get in and out of cars etc! And worse than my right side was after 0.5ml.

I have had a bit of a history of back pain and pain in my glutes - which I generally can prevent or keep at bay by massaging it. And the pain feels quite similiar - but worse. I can't even massage it right now.

I've followed the injection guidelines to the letter, so I'm reasonably confident my injection technique is good (I showered, used swabs, allowed to dry, different needles etc...). Also, after 5 days, the pain on my right side is subsiding and there's still no heat or swelling.

Any thoughts on what could be causing this? Could it be low quality Test-Cyp? Could I be reacting badly to Test-Cyp?


----------



## tylerx

I have never injected gear but have self -injected Vit B-12. I'm grateful for this informative post and the input many of you have put in especially supercell.


----------



## Prodiver

bogman said:


> Any thoughts on what could be causing this? Could it be low quality Test-Cyp? Could I be reacting badly to Test-Cyp?


I'm afraid the cyp is the most likely reason.

Either your bod doesn't take it well, or it's an achey batch with maybe excess preservative.

You may become accustomed to good cyp.


----------



## bogman

Prodiver said:


> I'm afraid the cyp is the most likely reason.
> 
> Either your bod doesn't take it well, or it's an achey batch with maybe excess preservative.
> 
> You may become accustomed to good cyp.


Thanks for the response. Do you think it would be worth trying to source a batch of Test-Cyp from an alternate supplier - and once I get that, changing over to that one?


----------



## Prodiver

bogman said:


> Thanks for the response. Do you think it would be worth trying to source a batch of Test-Cyp from an alternate supplier - and once I get that, changing over to that one?


Yes. It's always best to use good reliable gear.

I think I'm safe in saying it's not the websites you know - it's who you know.


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Is it possible to get scar tissue from using the same site too much?

I try and rotate left and right glute but have injected my right more.

I injected 1ml of test into my right on tuesday and the area feels very hard to touch and lumpy. There is no redness or swelling and it doesnt feel hot to touch.

Do you think this could just be scar tissue? Ifso will it heal?


----------



## Prodiver

jimbo said:


> Is it possible to get scar tissue from using the same site too much?
> 
> I try and rotate left and right glute but have injected my right more.
> 
> I injected 1ml of test into my right on tuesday and the area feels very hard to touch and lumpy. There is no redness or swelling and it doesnt feel hot to touch.
> 
> Do you think this could just be scar tissue? Ifso will it heal?


Yes - scar tissue is a common problem with the glutes as guys can only reach much the same place...

Always massage the site well after injecting to disperse the gear. You need to massage even more if you inject into scar tissue, but it will heal gradually.

Get your head round injecting calmly and safely in your quads there's more space.


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Prodiver said:


> Yes - scar tissue is a common problem with the glutes as guys can only reach much the same place...
> 
> Always massage the site well after injecting to disperse the gear. You need to massage even more if you inject into scar tissue, but it will heal gradually.
> 
> Get your head round injecting calmly and safely in your quads there's more space.


Do you have any images of where to inject on the quads? The only thing that puts me off is the amount of veins you can see.


----------



## slyder72

hello all..looking for advice..i'm pretty new to injecting and started taking deca in july and then deca and testoviron depot. had a break for 3 weeks due to illness and maybe looking at getting off the gear(due to worry of sides etc..)took a shot of testoviron depot by it's self(1ml) into my right glute, massaged as recommended and the next day was sore at the site with a little hardness to it..now thursday night and i still have soreness and feels slightly hard in the area. i can feel it when i first sitt down and and as i sit here now(tho not major pain after initially sitting down. my girl has had a look at it and says it's not red or warm or hot to touch. tho a little swollen, and hard.

bit worried about what i should do, draining it sounds a bit much to me.dont know if i could do it myself, wouldnt know how to do it properly anyway. should i wait it out a few days and see? what is it thats happened? due to go for minor day surgery on 2nd of feb and a bit reluctant to go to the doc and say what iv done prematurly and maybe miss my surgery..

should i be worried and what to do?

thanks for any help or info u might be able to give.

p.s. iv had post injection pain b4 but nothing like this for this long, usually good after 2 days.


----------



## Prodiver

jimbo said:


> Do you have any images of where to inject on the quads? The only thing that puts me off is the amount of veins you can see.


I've said this (too) often elsewhere, but:

Your quads run from your hip bone to the top of your knee. If you tense them you can see and feel where the muscle belly is fullest.

Inject in this area, 1 inch deep into the muscle. You have 2 or 3 inches leeway up and down and an inch or two side to side (especially if you have big quads) in which to do the injections, so plenty of room to rotate sites.

To inject, sit on a chair and move your lower leg until the quad is relaxed and full. Follow a scrupulously sterile technique (see the sticky on jabbing).

Insert the needle with your pen hand slowly and deliberately - avoid any obvious veins. Once it's through the first mm or so of skin it should be painless. Avoid aiming it directly at your thigh bone. The needle should be substantially perpendicular to the skin but a slight angle won't matter.

When it's into the muscle belly 1 inch minimum you can let go of the syringe and let the needle find its own angle. Then change hands to hold the syringe still, aspirate, and if no blood in the needle top, push home the plunger slowly. You can inject several ml quite safely this way.


----------



## hackskii

Man, how did I miss this post, fantastic.


----------



## Prodiver

slyder72 said:


> hello all..looking for advice..i'm pretty new to injecting and started taking deca in july and then deca and testoviron depot. had a break for 3 weeks due to illness and maybe looking at getting off the gear(due to worry of sides etc..)took a shot of testoviron depot by it's self(1ml) into my right glute, massaged as recommended and the next day was sore at the site with a little hardness to it..now thursday night and i still have soreness and feels slightly hard in the area. i can feel it when i first sitt down and and as i sit here now(tho not major pain after initially sitting down. my girl has had a look at it and says it's not red or warm or hot to touch. tho a little swollen, and hard.
> 
> bit worried about what i should do, draining it sounds a bit much to me.dont know if i could do it myself, wouldnt know how to do it properly anyway. should i wait it out a few days and see? what is it thats happened? due to go for minor day surgery on 2nd of feb and a bit reluctant to go to the doc and say what iv done prematurly and maybe miss my surgery..
> 
> should i be worried and what to do?
> 
> thanks for any help or info u might be able to give.
> 
> p.s. iv had post injection pain b4 but nothing like this for this long, usually good after 2 days.


How does it feel now?


----------



## slyder72

i think it's gettin better now..been takin anit inflamatories for my knee on thurs night and friday felt better..still a harder sot there and slight swelling and sorness, but not like it was thank **** for that.

thanks mate


----------



## slyder72

i think it's gettin better now..been takin anit inflamatories for my knee on thurs night and friday felt better..still a harder sot there and slight swelling and sorness, but not like it was thank **** for that.

thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

Does anyone have any thoughts on Pain After Subcutaneous Injection - When to Worry??

Sometimes these go un-noticed, sometimes the site is sore the following day. Are there significant risks beyond the usual possibilities for infection?

Thoughts??


----------



## slyder72

just to say that all seems to be getting better now, the swelling is down, much less soreness with the hard spot starting to fade.

I was totally daft the night i did it..hadnt showered and i dont recall washin my hands thoroughly b4 hand..was in a rush too and put it in quick..going to be totally carefull now,sterilise site etc..maybe into the leg instead,done once b4 but had feeling of corked thighs for 4 days.

got 2 weeks left to go(im not doing much,1ml testoviron p/wk) and then i want to get off it. and start on clomid,dont want to lose it all,and have to find it too.

any advice on where to get hold of clomid?

thanks again for the help.


----------



## slyder72

what the HELL is a sticky? and how do i find or use it? not much of a boffin.

it's all better now too mate..little hardness still..but good.

cheers.


----------



## slyder72

what the HELL is a sticky? and how do i find or use it? not much of a boffin.

it's all better now too mate..little hardness still..but good.

cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## crazypaver1

slyder72 said:


> what the HELL is a sticky? and how do i find or use it? not much of a boffin.
> 
> it's all better now too mate..little hardness still..but good.
> 
> cheers. :thumbup1:


This thread is a sticky cos it is stuck at the top of all threads all the time, get it?


----------



## slyder72

yep..thanks.


----------



## Big'un

good info there.. cheers:thumb:


----------



## slyder72

****..after last week and reading this thread..was abit nervous going in again..got blood on the aspiration and a slight quik tingle..pulled out blood in the case still and triied again..slow in and used anticeptic disenfected the area b4 and after..massaged well and bath,we'll see how it feels tomorow..

hopefully good.i want to thro my boss into oncoming traffic after today.i know.. i know.

all in fun.


----------



## YoungGun

Did my first jab on sunday, yesterday my ass hurt but today it's even worse. It is uncomfortable to sit on but it gets a bit better once i'm settled. It gives me a wierd feeling down my leg a bit, only when im sat on it.

Should it start subsiding by tommorrow, my technique was probably poor as it was my first time but i'ma bit worried.

There is no visable swelling but it hurts like hell.


----------



## Ollie B

tagged


----------



## Prodiver

YoungGun said:


> Did my first jab on sunday, yesterday my ass hurt but today it's even worse. It is uncomfortable to sit on but it gets a bit better once i'm settled. It gives me a wierd feeling down my leg a bit, only when im sat on it.
> 
> Should it start subsiding by tommorrow, my technique was probably poor as it was my first time but i'ma bit worried.
> 
> There is no visable swelling but it hurts like hell.


Could be the gear - some is a bit achey.

Massage the area well for a few minutes with some baby or massage oil or some Deep Heat.

And always massage well immediately after injecting.

Think about using your quads - search my posts.

Let us know how you get on...


----------



## YoungGun

Prodiver said:


> Could be the gear - some is a bit achey.
> 
> Massage the area well for a few minutes with some baby or massage oil or some Deep Heat.
> 
> And always massage well immediately after injecting.
> 
> Think about using your quads - search my posts.
> 
> Let us know how you get on...


 Even massage now when it hurts? I may stick a heat pack on it tonight but i just don't want an infection.

I'm going to look into quads now, as long as you aspirate are they as safe as glutes?


----------



## ABOBO

am scared of quad injection because of nerves


----------



## Prodiver

YoungGun said:


> Even massage now when it hurts? I may stick a heat pack on it tonight but i just don't want an infection.
> 
> I'm going to look into quads now, as long as you aspirate are they as safe as glutes?


Yes - especially now when it hurts! You won't cause any new infection.

Be brave and try not to cry... :laugh:

Quads are safer than glutes for self-injection.


----------



## hackskii

Prodiver said:


> Quads are safer than glutes for self-injection.


Especially when you have a larger belly like myself. :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

ABOBO said:


> am scared of quad injection because of nerves


You're no more likely to touch a nerve in your quads - where you've got plenty of room - than you are in just the upper outer quadrant of the glutes - which is the correct area and the only place you can reach yourself...


----------



## clum

although im sorry that we have all been in alot of discomfort im glad to hear that other people have experienced swelling and irritation when injecting there quads.. iv been limping for 2 days, had to miss a leg workout! but its slowly getting better now


----------



## YoungGun

The way things are planned in my cycle i'm jabbing the day before leg day, after leg day the pain in immense it must flare it up.

Anyway happened last night so i took one 50mg tab of diclifenac, woke this morning, hardly any pain.

Only thing i would say is if on these for a long period of time it can wear your stomach lining.


----------



## Big_Nik

Great post mate cheers.


----------



## Prodiver

An update:

I ran short of Tri-Sus the other day and had to use some Test400 that I had stashed away.

I injected as always in my quad and - fcuk me! - I'd forgotten what a ba$tard that stuff is!

From the Tri-Sus I've never had any problems but the 400 gave me a real leg ache for 2 days and a touch or test flu. I pity the poor animals it's designed for!

So, more proof that it's not the quads that are the problem - it's the quality of the gear!


----------



## Mars

Prodiver said:


> An update:
> 
> I ran short of Tri-Sus the other day and had to use some Test400 that I had stashed away.
> 
> I injected as always in my quad and - fcuk me! - I'd forgotten what a ba$tard that stuff is!
> 
> From the Tri-Sus I've never had any problems but the 400 gave me a real leg ache for 2 days and a touch or test flu. I pity the poor animals it's designed for!
> 
> So, more proof that it's not the quads that are the problem - it's the quality of the gear!


Not necesserally, i just came off 12wks cruise, glutes only and jabbed the thigh, (exactly the same gear) must have been an inch off my usual spot and have PIP now for the 4th day, so although i see the point you are trying to make, that doesn't mean its more proof.


----------



## strongasanox

what brand is the test 400,prodiver


----------



## Prodiver

strongasanox said:


> what brand is the test 400,prodiver


Salvet Mexico.



mars1960 said:


> Not necesserally, i just came off 12wks cruise, glutes only and jabbed the thigh, (exactly the same gear) must have been an inch off my usual spot and have PIP now for the 4th day, so although i see the point you are trying to make, that doesn't mean its more proof.


I've done my quad two or more times a week for months with various gear and had no pain at all until I went back to the Test400.

Then I remembered the pain I usually got with it.

Did some Tri-Sus since the Test400 without any ache at all.

Shan't be ordering any more Test400...


----------



## eatthebeef

I think that with strong tests - anything more than 350mg/ml the liquid is very dense... this causes the gear to hang around in the muscle longer than usual so the BA in the gear will start to irritate the muscle after a day or two, i think that maybe very small amounts should be taken when jabbing strong gear, and give it a really good rub.

A few weeks ago i started a new course of new gear and i suffered the old 'gear flu', any suggestions why we get this??

I've read that high test levels compramise the immune system and when you jab strong gear after any length of time off, the initial spike of test knocks the immune sytem for six, this is the cause of gear flu.

Is this correct??


----------



## bogman

I am getting towards the end of my first Test cycle. For the first 7 weeks, I was using Test-Cyp from an UG Lab. I suffered from pretty post injection pain. Was injecting in my buttocks and it was sore to sit and even to walk some weeks.

I also got pretty bad Test Flu - for a two or three days some weeks I felt pretty rough - actually had to take a day off work and spend it in bed two weeks. Also, really affected my apptetite which isn't great when you're trying to eat big.

After posting here, I was going to take people's advice and give up. But I managed to get some pharma Test-E - and its been great. My PIP is very minor to non-existent now and I get very very mild flu symptoms.

Not sure if I just had a bad reaction to the Test-Cyp of if it was a dodgy batch - but I've noticed a huge difference with the pharma Test-E.


----------



## GDawg

to mention sustanon 350mg by diamond pharma lit my ass on fire for about a week and a half are they fack or what im new to it all and just been puttn all kind of **** in me and not getting any kind of real results can anyone get me on tha rite track


----------



## GDawg

Prodiver said:


> An update:
> 
> I ran short of Tri-Sus the other day and had to use some Test400 that I had stashed away.
> 
> I injected as always in my quad and - fcuk me! - I'd forgotten what a ba$tard that stuff is!
> 
> From the Tri-Sus I've never had any problems but the 400 gave me a real leg ache for 2 days and a touch or test flu. I pity the poor animals it's designed for!
> 
> So, more proof that it's not the quads that are the problem - it's the quality of the gear!


hey where can i get some i new to it..


----------



## LOCUST

Ive been using some high dose gear, now im cutting it with EO oil, but before that i was using on its own, and it was leaving a hard lump.

What is this lump ? i have 1 inmy left quad, from an injection last monday, its very achey, its not a absess just a hard lump, how long do these take to go and what are they ?


----------



## Prodiver

LOCUST said:


> Ive been using some high dose gear, now im cutting it with EO oil, but before that i was using on its own, and it was leaving a hard lump.
> 
> What is this lump ? i have 1 inmy left quad, from an injection last monday, its very achey, its not a absess just a hard lump, how long do these take to go and what are they ?


The lump is caused by an intense body encapsulation reaction.

This isn't so much due to the amount of gear as to the total amount of preservative in it.

If you massage very well immediately afer injection and keep the muscle moving the gear will usually be well dispersed and a lump won't occur.

The lump will gradually go away anyway without harm - it's not the same as an abscess.


----------



## LOCUST

Thanks bud, put my mind at rest.


----------



## Extremesupps

very good post.

I am just starting to get over the worst cellulitis i have had from IM injection in the 8 years ish i have been using. tried a new mix of 3 differnt steroids in high concentration per ml and used 4ml in the glutes (big mistake).

i had a reaction to it very quickly as well as local damage (cellulitis) i also got instant severe flu like symptoms. on the mend now on a boat load of anti biotics and pain killers.

point of the post to share the experience but also even with experienced users be carefull with these high dosed mixes that are now around, i would suggest maybe 1ml as a test dose for a product you havnt used before.


----------



## MMA spider

hi all,

im very new to this site and this is my first blog so hope someone can help. I have just started my first ever course of steriods and im taking blackwidow sus and dec (300ml). my mate has got me the gear as he has taken plenty of courses before and he doesn the injecting for me. yesterday i had my second jab taking one per week. A problem i have found that i dont seem to realy find the answer to is that after my first injection (in my shoulder) about 8pm i went home and my arm was a little stiff but nothing bad and the injection itslf was fine didnt feel a thing. i went to bed and during the night woke up several times with a very uncomfortable pain in my shoulder. all day my arm was very sore and i couldnt life it above 90 degrees. the next day my arm was red from just above the elbow to about 3" below the injection spot. the injection spot itself was ok. this took a week to die down and im more or less back to normal. As i said yesterday i had my second injection in the other shoulder and today my other arm is as bad. Im wondering if something is been done wrong or if this is natural to someone as new as me to steriods?

Sorry for going on but thought id tell the full thing  id appreciate any advice.


----------



## Prodiver

MMA spider said:


> hi all,
> 
> im very new to this site and this is my first blog so hope someone can help. I have just started my first ever course of steriods and im taking blackwidow sus and dec (300ml). my mate has got me the gear as he has taken plenty of courses before and he doesn the injecting for me. yesterday i had my second jab taking one per week. A problem i have found that i dont seem to realy find the answer to is that after my first injection (in my shoulder) about 8pm i went home and my arm was a little stiff but nothing bad and the injection itslf was fine didnt feel a thing. i went to bed and during the night woke up several times with a very uncomfortable pain in my shoulder. all day my arm was very sore and i couldnt life it above 90 degrees. the next day my arm was red from just above the elbow to about 3" below the injection spot. the injection spot itself was ok. this took a week to die down and im more or less back to normal. As i said yesterday i had my second injection in the other shoulder and today my other arm is as bad. Im wondering if something is been done wrong or if this is natural to someone as new as me to steriods?
> 
> Sorry for going on but thought id tell the full thing  id appreciate any advice.


I suspect the make of sus may be a bit achey.

That being the case, it's best not to inject in your shoulders - learn to do it yourself in your quads, and massage well afterwards.

And DON'T inject late in the day or before bed - do it in the morning in your quad which you'll keep moving all day and this will help the gear disperse and lessen any pain.


----------



## MMA spider

thanks for the advice...

my friend did his in his quad last week and he had similar problems his leg was aching all week and he has done a fari few courses before, so mayb it it the make then. as i say im not familiar with gear at all so dont really no allot. the thing is why i tried to avoid the legs is i train on my legs every night (MMA) so if i end up with problems there it will effect my training programme which im trying to avoid really its difficult not knowing.


----------



## saidtomyself

Did second quad injection earlier, this time in left quad.

Did everything as supposed to, on withdrawing the pin had a fair few drops of blood which didn't really bother me, swabbed it up and massaged area then walked to the gym.

The area where I jabbed has a small red rash around it and is slightly swollen, a bit like a spot but with a rash, is this normal? I take it it is just skin irritation and a bit of bruising?

Anything to worry about?


----------



## Prodiver

saidtomyself said:


> Did second quad injection earlier, this time in left quad.
> 
> Did everything as supposed to, on withdrawing the pin had a fair few drops of blood which didn't really bother me, swabbed it up and massaged area then walked to the gym.
> 
> The area where I jabbed has a small red rash around it and is slightly swollen, a bit like a spot but with a rash, is this normal? I take it it is just skin irritation and a bit of bruising?
> 
> Anything to worry about?


Should be fine - time will tell! :whistling:

Prob the gear's a bit fierce. Massage it well...


----------



## saidtomyself

Looks like bruising, pretty lean there so no real suprise.

Hope the PIP is not as bad as last sat, could hardly walk, quad shots got me making like John Wayne!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hi guys,

i injected 1ml of gear into my left outer thigh on thursday night for the first time in 4 months, sadly i went straight through a big blue vein and only realised when i injected and pulled out because a nice big flow of blood trickled down my leg!

i also injected 1ml of test-e (+0.6ml of deca) into my right thigh but no problems.

that night i had a dead leg with my left leg and a slightly sore right one.

over the last 2 days i havent been able to walk right because my left leg is refusing to work!! i cant flex my muscle and i cant bring my knee up without pain in the injection area.

its not too bad today but its still a big pain in my thigh... if i rest and lay/sit down i have no issue.

no swelling, not hot to the touch, not spongey in the area...just a 50p sized bruise where i pinned the vein.

the other side is still sore from the shot too.

any help?


----------



## leafman

sounds like you hav just bust the vein mate. Just rest will heal that few days not that. As long as it dont get sore and hot should b fine. If it is just like a big blue bruise???? its ok or will b ok. Hope this helps any. 

Iv had 3 absess


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah, pinned in one side of it and out the other... it was angry straight away and wouldnt let me massage the site!

bruise is blue/yellow this morning (normal fading bruise)


----------



## leafman

Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah, pinned in one side of it and out the other... it was angry straight away and wouldnt let me massage the site!
> 
> bruise is blue/yellow this morning (normal fading bruise)


Seriously mate it will b fine if it was a absess you would b havin HOT pain and can feel it by touch (meaning the heat). Just rest will do the trick mate just take it easy on it. :thumbup1:


----------



## SHAROOTS

I would like to know other places to hit as my ar5e cheeks are sore with all the jabs, there seems to be a lot of gristle or scar tissue so any advice would be welcome of where I can hit


----------



## Incredible Bulk

leafman said:


> Seriously mate it will b fine if it was a absess you would b havin HOT pain and can feel it by touch (meaning the heat). Just rest will do the trick mate just take it easy on it. :thumbup1:


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

update:

i have rested my leg more and the pain has subsided more, used a hot water bottle which seems to do the trick. Been reading a bit on haematoma's and because i sprung a vein during my shot, i'm worried i could have one as it bled enough to trickle from my thigh to my calve!

anyone with some experiance can you please either chill me out or let me know if i should try self aspiration?

i cant flex my quad properly at all, i am walking easier and can move a bit more than i could though.

not hot to the touch (72 hours later)

area is not red

no swelling

no sickness

i feel a few twitches in the area now and again


----------



## bristol

Thank you for the post a gr8 help


----------



## leafman

IB.. Not sure if i can help mate but if it is not hot to the touch now after 72 hours then i would b very supprised if is more than jsut bruising and pain. Prodiver should b able to point u in right direction mate pm him if ur worried doubt he would mind. (if he aint already answerd).

It is probly jsu gonna hurt for few days and then slowly start to get better. Wish u look mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## lanky matt

I had my first shots yeaterday and was done by a friend but unfortunatly got to do it myself next week. so all this info is very helpful. can you just confirm sonething for me. Whilst thew 2 shots of oil based aas's were being done i felt no discomfort at all but last night and today in quite some pain and 1 cheek is a little bit bruised and a little hard.around the injection site. have been told this is fairly normal for a first timer and in time it will be less irratable after a couple of times. and this will go after a few deays. but after reading your thread you mentioned there are somethings you can do to lessen the after affests of oil based substances . would really appreciate any advice from anyone . many thanks all.


----------



## YoungytheKing

Hey guys, I ran a Sust/D bol cycle, completed my PCT (2nd cycle)....noticed that in my left glute, at the site injection mark I was getting a hard mass, feels lumpy and a bruise there, that still has not gone away. Is this scar tissue? The sust was fine and a few injections were pretty painful, not suprised with that on sust. Told the doctor, who gave me anti-inflamatries and its gone down a touch, but it still there, nearly 2 months now. Should I be worried, its causes me no discomfort, not sore to touch, just feels lumpy. Scar tissue?


----------



## Prodiver

YoungytheKing said:


> ... Scar tissue?


Yes. Never tense a muscle during injection, and massage well after.

Even now firm massage with some oil will help disperse the scar tissue.


----------



## YoungytheKing

Prodiver said:


> Yes. Never tense a muscle during injection, and massage well after.
> 
> Even now firm massage with some oil will help disperse the scar tissue.


I thought as much, I am normally good at keeping relaxed etc but must have had a bad one. Cheers buddy for your reply tho. TY!!


----------



## Simon01

Great post mate


----------



## Mars

Prodiver said:


> Yes. Never tense a muscle during injection, and massage well after.
> 
> Even now firm massage with some oil will help disperse the scar tissue.


Is this really possible Pro?

I have heard of massage therapy for scar tissue formation after a muscle tear but can it also help with scar tissue caused by frequent injections in the same site?


----------



## Prodiver

mars1960 said:


> Is this really possible Pro?
> 
> I have heard of massage therapy for scar tissue formation after a muscle tear but can it also help with scar tissue caused by frequent injections in the same site?


Yes I believe so - massage increases blood flow and softens the tissue, and seems to reduce the cell renewal time...

I always massage my remaining quad well after injecting 2 or 3 times a week and never have any scar tissue problems.


----------



## Mars

Thanks,

I have some build up so i'll give it a go.


----------



## hardgainer

su gud info pal was getin a lil pain in my ass frm test 400 no lump just a bit tender


----------



## madasf*ck

Guys

Started primo on saturday, did 2ml in left glute and 2ml in the right glute today,

pretty painful and the muscle has swelled up, also had like fever on the day of the jab shivers and feeling tired etc,

Is the the norm with primo? F*ckin left glutes still aching 3 days later!

jab was spot on by the way, cleaned the vial and injection area with alcohol wipe, aspirated before pushing the oil in.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Goose

I just think you may have been unlucky saying that though my last 3 jabs..

each glute and one shoulder have all swollen to the size of a my ball bag - Pretty huge, full and tight!! and painful if you bash the thing :lol:


----------



## madasf*ck

To be fair mate there swollen but no lumps as such, just the fever symptons is weird, absolultely freezing!! on injection day,


----------



## BigDom86

any of you guys keep antibiotics e.g. fluxocallin on hand just incase of abcess etc?


----------



## alex.p

Did a glute shot (first one in half a year) last saturday in left side but got a small lump where shot a few days later and it's still there.

Feels like grissal a bit, slightly oblong shaped and doesn't hurt, no redness around it or swelling, maybe slightly warm to touch though.

Just wondering if this is anything to worry about, wouldn't know its there if didn't touch, jab went in a little easy, bit too quick for my liking so thought might be in the fat? A week on this anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Prodiver

alex.p said:


> Did a glute shot (first one in half a year) last saturday in left side but got a small lump where shot a few days later and it's still there.
> 
> Feels like grissal a bit, slightly oblong shaped and doesn't hurt, no redness around it or swelling, maybe slightly warm to touch though.
> 
> Just wondering if this is anything to worry about, wouldn't know its there if didn't touch, jab went in a little easy, bit too quick for my liking so thought might be in the fat? A week on this anything to be concerned about?


If it hasn't got worse in a week I'd say you've no worries.

If it is in the fat layer it'll still be absorbed eventually.

Don't forget to massage well afer injecting - and even now would do no harm...


----------



## Prodiver

BigDom86 said:


> any of you guys keep antibiotics e.g. fluxocallin on hand just incase of abcess etc?


It's not a bad idea in itself - though I've never had an abscess in many years injecting...

But it will depend on the type of pathogen - if a broad-spectrum antibiotic like flucloxacillin fails to work you'd still need to get treated with a different type pronto!


----------



## dog5566

this is a very good read and has helped me put my mind at rest, i think i have read nerly

all the sticky's now, i think every one shoud have a good read of them.

and the ROIDERS DICTIONARY:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nutz01

When i first got my pins from my local exchange I got a leaflet on injecting safely, followed it and have nether had a problem, ill scan and post the info..


----------



## Squirrel

Brilliant post, concise & easy to understand. Thanks mate....Reps :thumbup1:


----------



## The Beginner

Nutz01 said:


> When i first got my pins from my local exchange I got a leaflet on injecting safely, followed it and have nether had a problem, ill scan and post the info..


Would be interested to see that !


----------



## alz

redman said:


> Nice post reps,
> 
> Are these swabs available to the average joe on the street if so please provide a link sir.
> 
> As for self aspiration I am a huge advocate as the vast majority of GPs will just use anti-Bs which often fail due the lack of permeability of the cyst. I would rather have a small hole than a cut and drain.


I only ever see them throughout the NHS mate, GP practices etc. The company is Professional Disposables International, Inc. The product is called Sani-cloth CHG 2% (. There are tons of sanitising wipes out there, just try and get one with Chlorhexidine AND Isopropryl Alcohol, tons of research done in the NHS after patients were getting infected cannulation sites, jab sites post drug injections and it was found that skin bacteria is becoming resistant to alcohol only preparations that were being used to sterilise the skin, scary really. Re the cysts, anti-b's are a first line treatment and most anti-b's are sufficient to permeate tisssue, ones such as Erythromicyn, Metronidazole are formulated to permeate tissues, Penicillin or any other Penicillin based Ab is not, make sure the GP has you on the right one! I'd rather put my trust in them first before performing my own mini surgery but each to there own i guess. Apologies for late reply btw!!


----------



## alz

Try taking ibuprofen 400mg every 6 hours with food with a gram of paracetomol every 4 hours for a day or so, you could just be reacting to the suspension oil or something, also consider an antihistimine, Tesco do a 1 a day tab in a box of 7 for 95p (Loratidine 10mg tabs for allergy relief). Its non drowsy and is not an over the counter drug. If they dont work then you know you either have dodgy gear or something is wrong with your injcection process mate.


----------



## jerzynetz

im a little confused i have redness and a lump a week later but its going away little by little and over the last week its getting better so by it getting better and the lump getting smaller does this mean tht its not infected adn btw its still a little hot but not sore and the lump is getting smaller and smaller pls respond thanks


----------



## niku_muskulozi

..i do have numbness and increased pain.I used to shot once in 2 days in both legs(once in 2 days different leg) test propienate...last shot was 10 days ago...did i hit a nerve?????Also i have little scar tissue on my quads...how long does it takes to heal????

note:scar tissue goes away when i strech my quad...pain has rise toward my kne and it stopped there,even my shots were far away...anyway my both legs are in pain(my left more).Last shots were painful in both legs.I always used new syringes(new neddles) and use alcohol but i dont really massage after i do my shot....and i have this like my quad stayes very strong like contracted...but when i strech it it goes away for some time....no signs of bruisings or swellings but little hot when u touch..............anyway i do have 1:tissue irritation 2: Hitting the lymphatic system. or 3:infection...PLEASE SOME HELP


----------



## JAMESIO!

yeah i jabbed my **** on wednesday and its hurting badly , but no pain no gain! , just shame i have to stick needles in eyy .,


----------



## Thierry

thanks for the heads up


----------



## chaos_theoryuk

redman said:


> They just sell standard iso alcohol wipes mate, I wnt the one mentioned in the post if at all possible.


On Medisave search for

*Sterowipe Alcohol Free Cleansing Wipes*

They are pre dressing wipes but contain Chlorhexidine Gluconate, then you can buy the alcohol Uniwipes separate. Or

*Hibiscrub*

This is a cleansing scrub with a higher concentration of Chlorhexidine Gluconate.

Finally try http://www.criticalenvironmentsolutions.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=W58110CE

They sell *Pal Chlorhexidine Antibacterial Wipes, *they are supposed to be used to clean medical equipment, but I'm pretty sure it would kill all the bacteria on your skin, not sure how it would affect the skin (Possible reaction, but worth investigating as relatively cheap and doesn't require a prescription).


----------



## Justin Cider

Thanks, real good post!


----------



## Rahul

Hey everybody,

my name is rahul, i was on trt and i used to self inject testoviron depot 250 Into my quad Both legs alternatively. My last shot which was about a one and half month ago in my left quad gave me seviere pain for a week and then disappeared . Now again after one month the pain started all along itself and my left thigh muscle is in pain not a lot of pain but yes its very discomfortable. Kindly help if any body knows anything about it. I consulted a doc he said it was fine did some blood tests and gave some painkiller . Please help.!!


----------



## ptirobo69

minge face said:


> excellent post.
> 
> I Have injected for the 1st time in the upper third of my thigh.
> 
> It seemed ok but after a day, my thigh is in pain from teh top of my knee to just above the injection site, causing me to limp.
> 
> is this quite common then for people to get?
> 
> The 2nd time i did it i put it in the upper outer quadrant of my ****, and everything is ok there.


 I just pinned my quads for the first time last Friday left side and Tues right side, im pinning 1ml test / 1ml Decca same shot though. no pain after injection but next couple days been like walking with a dead leg. I just smash a couple ibrufen and its been better. IM sure after a few more jabs the site will adjust, and be pain free. last cycle i just used Glutes / Delts but its better to use more sites and allow for recovery


----------



## Kim

I had a Kenalog injection December 2014 and have severe pain to this date. No doctor has been able to tell me why. It feels as though there is a lump in my buttock where the injection was given. I am desperate to find the problem and to fix it. I had an MRI that showed there was fluid in the area and have atrophy but there was nothing done, they say they have no answers for me. I don't think these doctors have ever experienced this problem. PLEASE HELP WITH ANY SUGGESTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

